# CUPS printing help please



## hawkcra7 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, I am new to FreeBSD and relatively new to *nix and need some help before I pull all my hair out.  I have followed a few howto and been at it for a few days with no luck.

Here is my problem:
I installed FreeBSD 8 base, Xorg, gnome2 and cups (fresh install).

After setting up my printer I did a print test and everything worked (printer shows up in system-config-printer as well).  My problem is this, the printer does not seem to show up in any application printer dialogs (File->Print) when I try and print.  The only printer that shows up is LPR (which I dont have the daemon running).

My Ubuntu box even picks up the printer from my FreeBSD CUPS (I shared it) in the application print dialog box.

I know for sure the driver is working because I can print to the cups server (FreeBSD box) from other machines, just cannot seem to print locally (except print test) because I have no printer to select.

Is there another daemon or something that needs to be running so X applications see the cups printers?

Any help would be great.


----------



## hawkcra7 (Mar 5, 2010)

*fixed almost...*

Sorry, I should have searched the forums first.

Found the tip I needed (posted by OKO):
`mv /usr/bin/lpr /usr/bin/lpr.bak`
I did this with: lp, lpq and lprm and everything prints fine with I print to the LPR.


I still need help with getting the actual CUPS printers to show up in the print dialog.

For example, in gedit on my FreeBSD box just lpr shows up but on my linux box gedit shows the actual cups printers.  Can anyone help/explain why this is?


----------



## achix (Mar 5, 2010)

did you try a rehash?
did you try restarting your gnome/kde/wm?

PS
In my home machine where i just tested gedit (and the printer shows up ok), for some reason i cant remember, both my /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin versions of lp* commands are from CUPS.:\


----------



## Time2IPL (Mar 6, 2010)

hawkcra7 said:
			
		

> ... Can anyone help/explain why this is?



You do have a working dbus, right?


----------



## achix (Mar 6, 2010)

In my home 7.1 i have neither dbus nor hald enabled and any app i tried (gnome/kde) finds my CUPS printer.


----------

